# Ice Fishing Curtesy



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Here Is A Question To All U Veteran Ice Fisherman. What Is The Distance Curtesy To Give Someone Already Set Up On The Ice. Most Guys Say The More The Merrier, But There Still Has To Be A Little Room To Give Someone, Especially If U Don't Know Them. What If U Are Set Up Some Distance Away, Not Catchting Anything For Hrs And See That Some Action Is Going On In A Different Spot You Are In. What If Some Fish Are Being Caught Fairly Close To You, But Nothing In Your Holes, How Close Do You Move To That Area Before You Disturb Thier Fishing Or Get Someone Upset, I'm Sure It Varies From Person To Person, But What Are The Opinions Of Fellow Sportsman.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

As far as panfish goes, the more the merrier keeps the fish around. Other fish, I don't know. I would ask the individual if they mind me coming closer. I've even invited a guy into the shanty because I had an open seat. Coutesy would be asking how close is too close, rude is fishing the hole while they are rebaiting!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

you're right it all depends on the individual! if a guy sees that I am catching fish and just comes over and drills a hole 5 ft away without saying anything to me I would probably get a little upset! can't really say anything cause it's not my lake but I would be a little upset! but if he comes over and says "hey man I see you are catching some, I can't even get a bite mind if I fish next to you" he could drill holes right next to mine and i would be happier enjoying the fishing with a nice guy(or gal)! it's all about being polite and respecting other people.... like out at turkeyfoot last weekend those ATV's and snowmobiles had the whole lake and I was 20 yards off shore yet they felt the need to fly by in between the shoreline and my shanty.... just disrespect! I love meeting new people and fsihing with new people... that is how you learn new things! and the more people you know on the ice the better chances are you will catch fish!


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

Well Put Jig


----------



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

I had this happen to me on Punderson about 15 years ago. I had 2 holes and was catching nice panfish which I was just tossing on the ice beside me. I had a fellow walk up, look at my fish and actually started to drill within a foot of my holes. I was shocked. Since it was about time for me leave I just said, rather sarcastically, just fish in my holes, which he proceeded to do. Normally I would have been upset, but since I was about to leave, I let it slide. I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Hey Jiggin Fool, I was on East Saturday, 20 yards from shore, and a four wheeler kept going between me and the shanty. The third time I flipped my Clam open and stood up, he stopped and stared, I told him a few things, about 45 minutes later, his buddy with a very loud atv buzzed me. Oh well, I did notice though it did not stop the fish from hitting, had a great day on East.

Rich


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

jiggin'fool said:


> like out at turkeyfoot last weekend those ATV's and snowmobiles had the whole lake and I was 20 yards off shore yet they felt the need to fly by in between the shoreline and my shanty.... just disrespect!


it was like that tonight thats for sure - i could care less about someone coming up and wetting a line around where i was fishing..within 8-10 feet id say. that would be the limit...but the atvs and sleds out on the lakes have to go..they choose to buzz us fisherman because they are ignorant, i acutally asked the ranger today what the stipulations for riding atvs and what not and he said "25 mph 100 ft from shore, stay on the ice, and stay away from the ice fisherman" he told us there was a resuce board on the side of the boathouse and have a good one..so these guys are def. breaking the law. you got the guys with 105dB exhausts on their 4 stroke sport bikes just tearin ass right through the coves, making water go up and down in your hole its crazy. the one guy almost took out a guy pulling his shanty across..and i had a guy doin donuts on the other side of us..oh i forgot, a guy had 4 tipups setup in a circle and this guy on a quad went through them like it was a shacane on a race track..its nonsense....they dont understand you have no control of that thing as far as braking and steering under braking when your on the ice....someones going to get hurt big time...

anyways, anyone is welcome to fish with me! i know i dont care unless the ice is thin...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I would say 10-15 feet is good for me.But if they start to talk and seem friendly. I have let people drill holes less than 5 feet away from me. Pleanty of times. But I have seen them and talked to them a couple of times. ATV's like to think of shantys as traffic cones.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked with several wildlife officers and rangers about this and here's what they recommend. If you are getting "buzzed" by anyone on an ATV or snowmobile on the ice or witness the same, high speeds, dangerous activity, CALL AND REPORT IT!!!

Portage Lakes State Park (330) 644-2220

Tell them you want to report dangerous activity on the lakes. If they say there is nothing they can do, CALL AGAIN. Keep reporting those idiots because they are putting all of YOUR lives in danger. 

If it happens at Mogadore, call the Portage County Sheriff.

If you feel you are in danger, or you see illegal activity, report it. Get as good a description as you can on them too, and if you have a camera, take a picture of it. 

We have as much right to be there as them. Stand up and be heard.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

the atv's will continue to be a problem till there is a crash and someone gets killed or some guy makes the wrong icefisherman (with a mental condition)mad and some one does something that gets someone killed til then there isent going to be anything done


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

hmmm.......sound like you guys need to carry a set of spike sticks.....yah know like the cops have.........Just a thought.


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> I talked with several wildlife officers and rangers about this and here's what they recommend. If you are getting "buzzed" by anyone on an ATV or snowmobile on the ice or witness the same, high speeds, dangerous activity, CALL AND REPORT IT!!!
> 
> Portage Lakes State Park (330) 644-2220
> 
> ...




the ranger was sitting in the parking lot the whole time most of this happened. this was after i talked to him and voiced concern about the atvs and sleds and he clearly stated the laws and regulations to me. guess he was too busy eating donuts and drinkin coffee OR SLEEPING..deputy do-nothing! thats how they are here in stark county! lazy bastards!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Not just in Stark county.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive been just trying to imagine what I would consider a minimum comfortable distance that I would want someone from me out on the ice and trying to apply that to the situation. In other words " treat others the way you would want to be treated ". If there seems to be a certain area where the fish are biting better, I may get as close as I can to that area but still stay atleast 15 to 20 feet or more away from those already fishing and enjoying themselves. If there is a dropoff on the bottom or something that is attracting fish, ...nobody has exclusive ownership of it and should understand if someone else is trying to take advantage of it too, as long as each can share a certain sportsman like courtesy in doing so. Im new to ice fishing, but this is just something I try to do even during the summer also.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, if that were the case, I would ask him to make a report of what he was watching. I would also get his name and supervisors name, call the office and file a report over the phone. 

Starting a paper trail in an effort to get something done about the problem is a heck of a lot more productive than namecalling on an outdoors website.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Set up a couple of flagpoles string up some fire line between them and catch some snowjockeys.Hang them up by their ankels and take a picture of you and your prize and post here.At the end of the ice season the best picture wins! Just my thoughs.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, These Sound A Lot Like The Same Issues I Have With The Jet Ski's And The Water Skiers. I Have, On More Than 1 Occasion, Missed Them By Less Than A Foot Or 2, With A Spinnerbait, Or Crankbait, As They Weretrying To Throw Me Off The Front Deck Of My Bassboat During A Tourny.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Only Thing Worse Than Someone Setting Up That Close To You Is Capitalizing Every Singe Word.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

JimmyZ said:


> Only Thing Worse Than Someone Setting Up That Close To You Is Capitalizing Every Singe Word.


Amen Brother! I Couldn't Agree More!!  

I do have to agree that Jet Skis are a pain in the @$$, though!


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

what i do is go up to peoples shanty and see how they are doing. if they are catching fish i push their shanty as far away from their holes(with them in it) as makes me comfortable and enjoy my new hot spot.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> what i do is go up to peoples shanty and see how they are doing. if they are catching fish i push their shanty as far away from their holes(with them in it) as makes me comfortable and enjoy my new hot spot.


lol 

i tend to keep my distance unless its an obvious peice of structure such as a roadbed. like someone said already. then i dont mind of someone wants to be on it or if i do the same i expect no dirty looks. always asking how things are going and sharin what ive done but i dont do a whole lot of talkin on the ice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twelve-volt-man said:


> what i do is go up to peoples shanty and see how they are doing. if they are catching fish i push their shanty as far away from their holes(with them in it) as makes me comfortable and enjoy my new hot spot.


gotta love that type of thinking. i do..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL 12voltman just make shure u dont run into that guy with the pistol. lol


----------

